# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Self phlebotomy

## anoxicblaze

Hi, what are your thoughts of self phlebotomy? Ever done it? Too extreme?
Thanks



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Couchlockd

Drink some 80 proof (get blood thin)

Then go to local bar, and start fught with 3-4 bouncers. You should loose a pint or 2 easy.

----------

